# State sponsorship for NSW.



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All,
Actually i want to apply SS for NSW. have some queries.

1) can we do it on our own or we have to go to some agents.
2) my ielts score is R:7, S:7, L:7, W:6. can i apply with this score.
3) is there any link to guide with procedure..

would request some experts to guide.. i want to do it as early as possible.

thanks.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Rikki15 said:


> Hi All,
> Actually i want to apply SS for NSW. have some queries.
> 
> 1) can we do it on our own or we have to go to some agents. Yes, you can do it yourself.
> ...


I hope these information will help you.


----------



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

thanks for the information.
What is the processing time of State sponsorship application for NSW???
Also I am afraid, by the time application reaches the NSW, if the cap ceiling for the occupation is reached, then they will accept or discard the application??


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Rikki15 said:


> thanks for the information.
> What is the processing time of State sponsorship application for NSW???
> Also I am afraid, by the time application reaches the NSW, if the cap ceiling for the occupation is reached, then they will accept or discard the application??


The current processing time for NSW SS application is 12-16 weeks. Yes some occupations are very close to their ceilings. In such a case, NSW government would defer their judgement until the next fiscal year i.e. July 2013-June 2014. I applied for NSW SS as well and it looks like my application will only be processed during July-August. This is a google docs page for you to estimate your wait times. Dont forget to update your details on it yeah 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15

Also follow this Expatforums thread
IELTS score for State Sponsorship? 
Cheers


----------



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

i have another concern about NSW SS. recently i am shifting my residence and i have mentioned my current address in the SS Application. How can i change the address ??? 

please advice me ... are there any ways to update the address...


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rikki15 said:


> i have another concern about NSW SS. recently i am shifting my residence and i have mentioned my current address in the SS Application. How can i change the address ???
> 
> please advice me ... are there any ways to update the address...


email NSW advising that.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Rikki15 said:


> thanks for the information.
> What is the processing time of State sponsorship application for NSW???
> Also I am afraid, by the time application reaches the NSW, if the cap ceiling for the occupation is reached, then they will accept or discard the application??


not sure on ceiling cap for occupations from NSW SS - they don't advertise this.
as for processing. when did you submit your application in??
do you know which courier delivered it and when it was delivered.
ack emails are sent 12 weeks from your docs being delivered at NSW office.

mine were sent Nov 20
delivered by AUS POST nov 23 - confirmed with them
received ack email Feb 24.

approval expected next week
4 weeks after receving ack email

watch this space!!!!


----------

